# ,  / > Alinco >  Alinco DJ-195T

## RN3ZNC

.
        .
     DJ-195T,       ,   .       .      ,   ( -   ).    ,        (     ).         ,         15.
,  !

----------


## RN3ZNC

("FUNC"  "SCAN"),    490217.           ,      .
  -    :Wink:

----------

-  .     ,     .          -.
     /      "  Alinco DJ-195" ...  - .     .   ,     , -    ?
.

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

.        .              .

----------


## RN3ZNC

UA1ZH  .
 ,     .    .
 :Wink:

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

.                   .                     (pll unlock)    .         .     190 191 193 195 135.  180/182  130    .

----------


## Andrey29

- . ,     .  , ,  ,    ,    .

----------

To EX8MLT.    !

 .
      .
   ,  .
    , 
   .

  .
   ,     .
    ...
  30  ,   .

             RA3TMO

----------


## qwertyn

,     .

1.    .  :Very Happy:  
2.      .
3.      3  ,           .(   -  )
4.    ( ,    ,     , -  )
5.       .

----------


## sun525

,  .    195   148.750 -+5  170.000 -+5    .    .  ,         .  .

   ?

----------


## sun525

*ut5vf*
    .
1  21,7
2  450

21,7-0,45=21,25

21,25*7=148,750
21,25*8=170

----------

DJ-195,    , ,      ,         R199  1.5 ,       R15J (0.15 ).

----------


## R7WA

> R15J (0.15 ).


  ................    ,-     ?

----------

